# WOODLAND STALKING POLE



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

This is a definition of a woodland stalking pole well new to me,

Reading the stickmakers magazine it gives some guide to sizes of some sticks and gives the definition of a woodland stalking pole to be as tall as the person using them?

I havn`t come across this before.

It also gives the mesurements of a shepards crook a bit old fashioned in its decsription it goes like this

mouth should be about 4 fingers widethis varies according to hand size. this translates as the mouth of the crook between 75mm and 90mmm(3 and 3.5 inches)The gape is traditionally to be 4 fingers wide which allowing for differences converts to 89mm (3.5 inches

not to sure i understand this but it is as printed?

The leg cleek

mouth equal to a old english half penny widening out into a space the maximum width of a old english penny.length is in proportion usually about 4 inches .An old penny is generally guide to mouth width .Mouth is equal to a old halpenny 25 mm for lambs and 31mm for adults mouth is 27mm(1 1/16 inchwidening to 1 1/4 inch .)

Walker/market stick

the mouth must be wide enought to go over the wrist

there is more as this is now 2015 you would think the description would be clearer but this is as in this mths article called back to basics

it does state however that there is a lot of variation depending on the judges tastes and prefrances so there isnt a clear desicive out line to work to. i just get my guide verbally from the guy who won the british championship.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

apparently someone had a pocket full of change and no tape measure.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> This is a definition of a woodland stalking pole well new to me,
> 
> Reading the stickmakers magazine it gives some guide to sizes of some sticks and gives the definition of a woodland stalking pole to be as tall as the person using them?
> 
> ...


Good morning Cobalt, I am also a member and read the same article, I have made a leg cleek and used the penny an Ha'penny to set the dimensions as advised by stick club members I was also informed that the turn up at the nose of a crook was so that the crook could be pressed into the ground an a lantern could be hung on, I cannot say that this is true but it sounds feasible.

A few of our members go out beating for shoots and make beaters sticks which are a lot heavier construction than normal, seems to be a demand for them.

I wonder if this is the Stalking Pole referred to.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Am going to make a shepherds hook soon. My sister raises and trains border collies. These specification will be help full in making it authentic. Thanks for sharing Cobalt .


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have heard the same regarding lantern . I thought a beating stick was about the hieght of a thumb stick.?

I understand they where thicker but not a great deal? mayby you can clarify this? I had not heard of a stalking pole until i read that article

There are several different variations reharding crooks CV3 I will try to pass on some info to you.then you can decide for yourself.The one i started the wood cracked badly so its due to go to my daughters wood burner, I do intend to start another one . Would love to get a decent shank to make a one piece crook. if i see one i will definatly go for it. good luck with it , i love the looks of them.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> I have heard the same regarding lantern . I thought a beating stick was about the hieght of a thumb stick.?
> 
> I understand they where thicker but not a great deal? mayby you can clarify this? I had not heard of a stalking pole until i read that article
> 
> There are several different variations reharding crooks CV3 I will try to pass on some info to you.then you can decide for yourself.The one i started the wood cracked badly so its due to go to my daughters wood burner, I do intend to start another one . Would love to get a decent shank to make a one piece crook. if i see one i will definatly go for it. good luck with it , i love the looks of them.


The only other reference I have seen in the context of sticks and stalking was relative to a gun support stick , a large thumb stick in shape which gives the user stability as a monopod does for photography.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Am going to make a shepherds hook soon. My sister raises and trains border collies. These specification will be help full in making it authentic. Thanks for sharing Cobalt .





CV3 said:


> Hi CV3 for your interest here are my attempts at Border Collies, a black and white and a triColour Chocolate, have cut a blank to complete the trilogy with a Blue Merle.
> 
> As your sister is a breeder of them it would be nice to hear her comments, if you fancy having a go I could post the pattern.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

CV3 said:


> Hi CV3 for your interest here are my attempts at Border Collies, a black and white and a triColour Chocolate, have cut a blank to complete the trilogy with a Blue Merle.
> 
> As your sister is a breeder of them it would be nice to hear her comments, if you fancy having a go I could post the pattern.


Thank you Gloops. I have a number of pattern. I have carved a few dogs but have not put one on a stick. I have a stick drying that has a nice branch coming off for the snout.It should be ready in June. this is a carving I did of one of here dogs and her horse.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Your temptimg me to have a go at a dog? not sure what breed

was planing to carve some bulls a aberdeen angus , a longhorn, and a spanish bull fighting bull, been looking for some pics for them on the web , its my normal starting point , its time consuming though., even think about useing rams horn for there horns , it worked okay on the rino


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

just whilst we are on the subject although it does deserve a section of its own

Afew images from "stickmaking book the complete course" think this is one of the best books around

Spme of you may find it helpful if your interested in crooks. The 3rd pic is a leg cleek

Sorry about the quality of the pics never seem to get a good pics when using artifical light


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are very nice hooks. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Hi CV3 for your interest here are my attempts at Border Collies, a black and white and a triColour Chocolate, have cut a blank to complete the trilogy with a Blue Merle.
> 
> As your sister is a breeder of them it would be nice to hear her comments, if you fancy having a go I could post the pattern.
> 
> Thank you Gloops. I have a number of pattern. I have carved a few dogs but have not put one on a stick. I have a stick drying that has a nice branch coming off for the snout.It should be ready in June. this is a carving I did of one of here dogs and her horse.


Nice carving, that's a type of carving I have not tried yetbut hoping to have a go. looking forward to seeing your dog topper carving.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> Your temptimg me to have a go at a dog? not sure what breed
> 
> was planing to carve some bulls a aberdeen angus , a longhorn, and a spanish bull fighting bull, been looking for some pics for them on the web , its my normal starting point , its time consuming though., even think about useing rams horn for there horns , it worked okay on the rino


looking forward to seeing your dog carving if you decide to do one.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> just whilst we are on the subject although it does deserve a section of its own
> 
> Afew images from "stickmaking book the complete course" think this is one of the best books around
> 
> ...


Nice sticks.


----------

